# genset oil filter



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello I am getting the MH ready for our western trip. I just changed the MH oil& filter and would like to change the genset oil & filter. I have an Onan Marquis gold 5500. I can't seem to find what type of oil filter I need for this genset. Can anyone provide any help.

thanks


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 10, 2008)

Re: genset oil filter

Check out Cummins web sites or go to a Cummins dealer.  They carry the Onan filters.  Camping World used to carry them.
You need the Onon Genset Model number# For instance Models that start BGE,BGA, BGM or NHE,NHM,NHD etc. Then cross reference to the Filter part #.


----------



## tallyo (Feb 10, 2008)

Re: genset oil filter

If I can read my hand writing well enough the oil filter is a Onan filter #122-0836, Air filter is #140-3116. Mine is a Onan Gold 5500, Model HGJAB Spec D. If I am not mistaken the part numbers for both air and oil filters are on a plate, under the cover, where the model numbers are located.
Try calling 1-800-888-6626.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Re: genset oil filter

THANKS DL & Tallyo I have all that info, but do you know if it would sold at a national auto parts store, i.e. NAPA, Autozone, Advance Auto Parts. I hate to order on line even to CW.  Once again thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Re: genset oil filter

Hollis u can get an oil filter thru napa ,, it's not a onan filter but it works the same ,, just get the number off the old filter u have and go to u'r local napa and they can cross it ,,, but be sure to go with the gold series filter and not the cheaper brand ,, i have done this on my genset and ones we work on ,, better than waiting to drive a few miles to Cummins ,, i know their shops are way outta town ,, atleast they are here ,, hope this helps ,, if u pm me the filter number i can cross it for u to the Napa number ,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Re: genset oil filter

Thanks Rod, I'll do that this week. I looked at the filter and it is a small thing. I will take it off maybe this afternoon and look for the #. thanks again


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: genset oil filter

Did u get the filter number off the old filter yet???
 :laugh: bet he;s waiting on DL to come read it ,, since it is a cummins brand    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
JK hollis ,, and u know i am     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------

